# New from michigan



## caitlin.b.hale (Feb 13, 2010)

so my mom and dad are both on here mom is bowdiva and dad is saddleman37 lol figured i would be the smart daughter and get on here and its actually pretty amazing


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Welcome fellow Michigander


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT as well from Mid Michigan!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## thwack_master76 (Feb 1, 2010)

:moose: i am new also, have a read alot of posts here in the past, and alot of good decent human beings on here thank you all for having me!!!!!


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

welcome from another new member


----------



## Waknstak6 (Dec 27, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

Yo from midland beware of the huntlee


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Caitlin. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:smile:


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Welcome!!! I'm also from MI. live in monroe county mi and hunt in Hale MI


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

